# Supercropping = Better Stealth



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to share from my experience:  if you are growing outdoors, you must supercrop / top!  When you leave MJ to grow without pruning in this way, it grows straight up, huge leaves, and is so easily seen to be MJ.  

When you supercrop the top splits, the lower branches also grow quicker, and it becomes more of a "bush".  The leaves also seem to be smaller for a time as it concentrates more on branch growth (= more yield), and less on increasing the size of the fan leaves.

Then as it gets older and bigger you can supercrop again many more of those branches and the process starts again.  Think of the plant as the shape of a pole.  Then you supercrop and it becomes a V shape.  Then at each of those branches you supercrop and they each become V shapes.  

By now the plant has become so bushy that it no longer looks like MJ from afar - it looks like a bush, and all the leaves from afar "conceal" the other leaves in a blur of green, so it is so much easier to camoflauge the plant in this manner.

...AND you have the added benefit of a much higher yield per plant since you are growing so many "main" colas now instead of just one.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

ya but u also can top the plants too much and harm them, also u shouldnt top the plants late in flowering, it could reduce your yield by a significant amount because it will cause the plant to use its energy to heal and grow branches instead of buds


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> ya but u also can top the plants too much and harm them, also u shouldnt top the plants late in flowering, it could reduce your yield by a significant amount because it will cause the plant to use its energy to heal and grow branches instead of buds


 
I agree, absolutely, only supercrop in the vegetative stage.  I have tried supercropping in flower stage and all that ends up happening is that you have lost some buds that won't grow back.

But if you are in vegetative (and especially 24 / 7 light), then as soon as you see you have a strong / mature / long / healthy enough branch, then supercrop it!  I would rather have two colas at the end of each branch than one.   Two is always better than one.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

ahahah agreed bro!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

like a 3some is better than a 2some


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

If you mean 3 buds better than 2 - I agree.
 .


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

"Super cropping" is not topping. SC doesn't "split" the plant into a "V", as topping does. 
SC is a method of pinching/crushing the meri-stem to aid in restricting upward growth. 
  What you are describinng is either topping or fimming. 
  IMO and past experience, wither toping or supercropping do not increase the final yeild by any 'significant' amount, especially outdoors. Where there is no restrictions or light degredation.
  You will get "more" buds, but they will be smaller than growing a single main cola. BUT overall total yeild is not greatly effected.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Super cropping" is not topping. SC doesn't "split" the plant into a "V", as topping does.
> SC is a method of pinching/crushing the meri-stem to aid in restricting upward growth.
> What you are describinng is either topping or fimming.
> IMO and past experience, wither toping or supercropping do not increase the final yeild by any 'significant' amount, especially outdoors. Where there is no restrictions or light degredation.
> You will get "more" buds, but they will be smaller than growing a single main cola. BUT overall total yeild is not greatly effected.


 
Au Contrare, Mon Frere... (On the contrary, my brother),

According to a High Times issue I have of many years ago where I learned supercropping, supercropping is in fact the snipping of that central branch (or any branch) whereby the plant splits at that point into two branches in V-shape.

Regarding the issue of yield - the HT issue also testifies to the increased yield (perhaps try vegging a little longer in order to compensate for the growth that changes to concentrate on forming the new branches - maybe this is why you haven't seen increased yield), and I have experienced itmyself), but let's just assume for argument's sake that it is same yield:  the added benefit of better stealth in outdoors more than compensates.  Much better to make certain your plants will not be pulled by others as it is recognized for being what it is.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

"Super cropping" is NOT "snipping" anything..(as per terms used today).. search the forum, there IS a sticky on it.
  "Topping" as you have described, does redirect growth to lower branches, as does SC and or training.
  As I said.. a _"significant"_ improvement in yeild is not going to be seen outdoors. I'm speaking with over 25 years of outdoor cultivation experience. 
Indoors, because it enables a slightly better utilization of 'available' light, you will get a slightly better yeild, in most cases. Because you open the canopy up to more light. Outdoors, where there is no light reduction, it just don't happen.
  I agree 100% with your 'stealth' analogy, eliminating the classical christmas tree profile is definately a "good" thing.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Super cropping" is NOT "snipping" anything..(as per terms used today).. search the forum, there IS a sticky on it.
> "Topping" as you have described, does redirect growth to lower branches, as does SC and or training.
> As I said.. a _"significant"_ improvement in yeild is not going to be seen outdoors. I'm speaking with over 25 years of outdoor cultivation experience.
> Indoors, because it enables a slightly better utilization of 'available' light, you will get a slightly better yeild, in most cases. Because you open the canopy up to more light. Outdoors, where there is no light reduction, it just don't happen.
> I agree 100% with your 'stealth' analogy, eliminating the classical christmas tree profile is definately a "good" thing.


 
Intended verbal tone:  respectful friendliness and politeness (not argumentative) - 

Well, my brothuh, though people may use the term topping here (and I agree it is definitely "topping"), I believe these two terms are synonyms - because certainly topping your plant is intended (and termed in High Times issue I reference - I would need to search to find it to post the reference to the exact issue) to "supercrop" your plant with more yield.

...Respect, Brothuh!...


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

By the way, in Winter I use a 400W Metal Halide "Porch Light" that stands on its base and illuminates my plants from the side.  In this way much more of the plant's undergrowth sees more light, thus more bud formation down below AS WELL AS on the top.  I am not able to place this heavy light in my closet screwed into the closet top.  It's my landlord's closet
and wood cause damage to the wood.

I never had a problem with plants warping shape bending because of light from the side.  I just make sure to rotate the pots each day, and the growth is SOOOOO lush and SOOOOO heavy.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Intended verbal tone:  respectful friendliness and politeness (not argumentative) -
> 
> Well, my brothuh, though people may use the term topping here (and I agree it is definitely "topping"), I believe these two terms are synonyms - because certainly topping your plant is intended (and termed in High Times issue I reference - I would need to search to find it to post the reference to the exact issue) to "supercrop" your plant with more yield.
> 
> ...Respect, Brothuh!...


"Intended verbal tone:  respectful friendliness and politeness (not argumentative) -".. mine too!..  
no disrespect or offensiveness intended... at ALL
  simply a difference in opinions, experiences, and techniques... or "definition" of techniques.
"Super cropping" (as desribed http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201 <--- here) is a great technique to reduce stretching of sat's indoors. 
Check it out..  well worth the read.
It essentially does what 'topping' does, with less stress and less branching. It promotes lower secondary growth, without eliminating the "main colo". By crushing the hurd, you shut off/restrict growth of the meristem, and redirect grow hormones to a lower portion of the plant.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Intended verbal tone: respectful friendliness and politeness (not argumentative) -".. mine too!..
> no disrespect or offensiveness intended... at ALL
> simply a difference in opinions, experiences, and techniques... or "definition" of techniques.
> "Super cropping" (as desribed http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201 <--- here) is a great technique to reduce stretching of sat's indoors.
> ...


 
I always understood that a major cause of stretching was insufficient light.  So the plant stretches to try to "find" more light somewhere above.  This is especially common in brand-new seedlings if not enough light is provided.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with hick on this one.I have been supercropping in just that manner(crushing/pinching).That is how I learned the process.that is the only way I know.If you check out my grow diary for this outdoor season,you will see the leaves where I pinched them.They have holes that apear to be bug eaten.You will also see more of a "bush like" plant that has been argued about in this thread You will get more with this method (during veg) then "topping".With topping you are losing the main cola. 
Stay cool everyone


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> I agree with hick on this one.I have been supercropping in just that manner(crushing/pinching).That is how I learned the process.that is the only way I know.If you check out my grow diary for this outdoor season,you will see the leaves where I pinched them.They have holes that apear to be bug eaten.You will also see more of a "bush like" plant that has been argued about in this thread You will get more with this method (during veg) then "topping".With topping you are losing the main cola.
> Stay cool everyone


 
Perhaps just as you guys prefer to term topping what I call supercropping, maybe we should call your "supercropping" "pinching", and agree that both topping and pinching can produce supercropping results.  This would eliminate confusion.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 6, 2008)

IMO you have been given very good advice from some of MP's senior growers...

Do you have a scanner or something that you can post the HT article you speak of. Or could you post the issue month and ill go look it up... Its hard to believe something like that coming from HT...

Supercropping, you are not cutting anything as hick said...fimming and topping is what you are describing

You really need to read up some more, as some of your facts are skewed,,,, Stretching is a natural part of the plants lifecycle. When you switch you plants to flower they begin a stretching period to make room for all the BUDS,This is geneticly coded in the plant,,Stretching CAN be caused by improper lighting but its not the only cause,,,,

Hang out here read and learn some....There are a ton of experinced people here willing to help you grow some serious high quality dank!!!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> IMO you have been given very good advice from some of MP's senior growers...
> 
> Do you have a scanner or something that you can post the HT article you speak of. Or could you post the issue month and ill go look it up... Its hard to believe something like that coming from HT...
> 
> ...


 
Again, I don't disagree that what I term supercropping is topping.  I think that supercropping can best be summarized as a general term including both topping and "pinching".

I will have to find my High Times in storage somewhere here in my house and get back to you on the exact issue.  I saw it only a few weeks ago, and it was called "Supercropping" i.e. topping your plants to produce supercrop results.  If you achieve the same results by pinching, ok.

But like Hick agrees:  topping will help to reduce the Christmas-tree shape of non-topped MJ.  A green V-shaped bush (that turns into true blob/blur shape as the plant matures) is much better, even if you are growing on your balcony.  I don't want people from afar to even give a second look to that green bush - could be mint or some other bush for all they know.  But whenever people see the 5 tip or 7 tip leaf, they know what it is.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 6, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Again, I don't disagree that what I term supercropping is topping. I think that supercropping can best be summarized as a general term including both topping and "pinching".


 
No.

Supercropping is pinching.  It is not topping.

Topping is topping.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 6, 2008)

"super cropping" as I understand it includes topping, pinching, fimming and lst, not just pinching.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 6, 2008)

There is no cutting involved, according to this sticky thread...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> There is no cutting involved, according to this sticky thread...
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201


 
Just because someone terms here at MP Supercropping as exclusively (what should be termed) "pinching" does not make it true. 

I think the post before yours sums it up:  supercropping can be achieved by several methods.  Including Topping, Pinching, LST, etc.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> "super cropping" as I understand it includes topping, pinching, fimming and lst, not just pinching.



What is fimming?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 6, 2008)

> What is fimming?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682&highlight=fimming


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 6, 2008)

I am extremely convinced that I am a better grower than ANY High Times grower.

I was laughing at their excuse for an organic article the other day. They were saying the benefits of organics but completely led astray from helping people learn to grow organically.

They could at least have said buy coco coir it will amaze you LOL!

Also, coming from an organic grower, a strain such as "CHEMDOG" for a centerfold REALLY turns me offff. The thought of smoking all those nasty inorganic materials...ewwww! Makes me WINCE!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26682&highlight=fimming


 
Hey, thanks bro!

I never knew this was possible to force 4 new growths.  Now I want to try this instead of topping!  4 new main stems is better than 2!


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Just because someone terms here at MP Supercropping as exclusively (what should be termed) "pinching" does not make it true.
> 
> I think the post before yours sums it up:  supercropping can be achieved by several methods.  Including Topping, Pinching, LST, etc.



If it were "only" here at MP, that it were called "SuperCropping" then I would agree. But look around the net.. It wasn't imvented here, nor named here. It's been around for quite sometime.
  We're not trying to change any definitions here...


----------

